# SS Coca Cola bottle



## Maddog86 (Sep 17, 2010)

Newbie here.  I work in construction, and recently excavated a cache of hundreds of old bottles in downtown Atlanta.  I think these are all circa 1905.  Ceramic jugs, kidney and bladder cure bottles, whiskey, Mayfield celery cola, hutch's, etc.  I can't seem to find any info on this SS coca-cola bottle, which is my favorite.  Most of these types have the name of a city embossed on the side or bottom.  This one only says "DIXIE" on the bottom.  Any idea of rarity/value?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the bottom


----------



## dewdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice!!!  Would love to find one of those!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello Lindsey,

 Welcome to A-BN, and thanks for bringing that lovely Coca-Cola. Dixie was the maker. "DIXIE.................Dixie Glass Company, Tallapoosa, GA (1898-c.1906)" From. 

 You construction guys always get first dibs on some great glass. Speaking for myself, I'd love to see some of those other finds as well. I always love TOC stuff. Lookin forward to seein some goodies.  The experts in the Soda Dept. might be able to give you better insight as to rarity and value.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 18, 2010)

Tallapoosa Glass was still in business in 1909 according to an ad in the Southern Carbonator and Bottler.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 18, 2010)

I have available 64-page books on Atlanta Soda History:

 Email me off-list at celerycola@kolawars.com.

 Here is the story of Atlantaâ€™s Kola Wars from the 1880s to 1920. Included are factory photographs, advertisements, and full-color illustrations of original labels.

 Includes the following brands:
 Afri Kola 
 Al-Cola 
 Aphro 
 Applemade 
 Arrow-Cola 
 Berrybounce 
 Big Ditch Root Beer
 Big Stick Ginger Ale
 Bludwine 
 Capa Cola
 Capacola
 Cascade Ginger Ale
 Celery Coca 
 Celery=Cola 
 Ceylona 
 Chero Cola 
 Cheerysip 
 Cherry Dope
 Cherry-May 
 Coca-Cola 
 Coca-Cream 
 Coca-Kola 
 Coca-Cream 
 Dixie 
 Dope 
 Fan-Taz 
 Ferri-Kola 
 Golden Girdle Root Beer
 Golden Girdle Ginger Ale
 Golden Girdle Birch Brew 
 Grapemist
 Grape Dew 
 Green River 
 High Ball Chaser 
 Afri-Kola
 Hop Ale
 Jit-a-Cola 
 Kiola 
 Ko-Nut 
 Koca Nola 
 Koke 
 Kola-Ade 
 Kolo 
 Limeade 
 Lime-Cola
 Mezzo
 Misto 
 Moxie 
 National Ginger Ale
 Nerve Pepsin 
 Nervola
 Non Such 
 Nova-Kola 
 Orangette 
 Orange Rickey
 Parfay 
 Peachnip 
 Peekâ€™s Cola 
 Peppo-Phate 
 Pepsette 
 Pura Malta Cola 
 Pura Ginger Ale 
 Rainbow Ginger Ale 
 Red Rock Ginger Ale
 Lemo-Lime 
 Roso
 Rose-O 
 Rye-Ola 
 Smart E 
 Smile 
 Ulaca 
 Uncle Sam 
 Viva 
 Wineco 
 Wine-Coca 
 Wiseola
 Yum-Yum 
 Zero-Cola


----------



## tftfan (Sep 18, 2010)

SS Coke ! Nice.


----------



## dewdog (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you keeping what you find or selling it??  I'm sure most people on here would love to see what else you have come up with.......


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 18, 2010)

I really don't know what to do with them.  I am considering selling some or the whole lot once I get a better idea of what I have.  I will post more pics of what I found.  I have two of these coca cola bottles, almost identical condition,


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

Here are some of the others I found.  I only know how to attach 1 picture per post, so forgive me.


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

bottle


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

another


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

round bottom.  weird.


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

another


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

back of previous


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

another


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

another


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

another


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

second to last for now


----------



## Maddog86 (Sep 19, 2010)

last one for tonight.  I also have a nice brown jug with "cofield & brown" about 1 gallon or less, as well as an insulator on a stand with original copper wiring but the photos were too large to attach, even after cropping.  Guys, I just happened onto this stuff - I wasn't looking, and have researched it as well as I can without buying books. I don't know much about glass, but think I've been bitten.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!
 All good collectibles, beautiful pics!!
 I love to see that patina they emerge with.. gorgeous!! []


----------



## kastoo (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I'm gonna be sick...man I'd like to dig stuff in that condition..looks like you hit a privy.  In a dump the stuff would be damaged.


----------



## Maddog86 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, there were lots that were broken.  I didn't even mess with those.  Keep in mind we were using a trackhoe, and the intact bottles that rolled off the stockpile are the ones I kept.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 6, 2010)

All I can say is your one blessed guy..we'd love to dig hutches!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 7, 2010)

That's awesome.  Thank you for taking the time to share your finds with us.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Maddog86
> 
> and


 
 Rockbridge, VA is near Natural Bridge. Actually it's closer to Lexington.


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like you got into a loaded TOC dump. I dug in one for about six months before the dozers and backhoes got into it. When they did, I was lucky enough to be one of the people there gathering stuff up as it rolled out of the piles! When the footers were dug, we had hundreds and hundreds of bottles piled up to go through! 
 For the most part, a lot of it will be common but still collectable. You may have some sleepers in there though! Marked jugs, crocks, and Local bottles can be rare finds! Any Bitters or Poisons in there? Lets see some more when you get a chance.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 18, 2010)

Will be fun to see your dirty bottles finds all cleaned up! []


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2010)

COOL! THE ATLANTA HUTCH BOTTLES ARE COMMON ONES..IN THE EARLY 197OS THEY LET HUNDREDS OF BOTTLE COLLECTORS DIG IN A DUMP IN ATLANTA THAT WENT FROM PRE CIVIL WAR UP TO ABOUT 1900..TRENCHES WERE EVEN DUG FOR THE PEOPLE SO THEY JUST HAD TO RAKE OUT BOTTLES.IT WAS A HUGE DUMP...THEY DID THIS BECAUSE IT WAS TO BECOME WHAT IS NOW MADDOX PARK...SOME GREAT STUFF CAME FROM THERE..I MISSED IT!!     

 I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THE DIXIE BOTTLE! JAMIE


----------

